# Syphon: combining upper and lower parts of different models



## destroyer_of_pots (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey everybody! A few years ago I bought a coffee syphon as a gift for my boyfriend. It was a Hario TCA-3 Nouveau.

Sadly the other say I accidentally destroyed the upper part of the syphon.







Even more sad is that this model is no longer produced, and I can't find any replacement parts for it in Europe (I did find one that ships from Canada but i'm hoping to avoid an import tax).

I do find replacement upper parts for Hario NCA-3, and from pictures the seal on this one looks identical to the one on the Nouveau. However I'm not sure about the length of the tube.

It's probably a long shot but can someone confirm that these two are compatible? Or does anybody have any idea what else I can do?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

you can measure the diameter of the opening and write to the seller or Hario

looking at pics it seems like it should fit though

btw. cool user name, just don't use it in Amsterdam


----------

